# Who has unlimited storage in the cloud?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thinking of going with an unlimited plan but not sure where to start. I need it to be fast and back up external drives. Don't have to be automatic either. I want to half the drives I have in my system and move the backup to online. 

Anyone got any advice. Carbonite looks like best upto yet but ain't looked in detail.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

I read that they have a very competitive price.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Price seems good. Just not sure how the upload and download thing works out. Not much info out there for max download speeds. I'm surprised more people ain't got their unlimited storage for what it costs.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Why do you need it so fast?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Storage????....:thumbup:

can I put all the chit in my shop there....:laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Why do you need it so fast?



Because most cloud storage I have used before cant get anywhere near my max speed and I'm hoping I can stream direct from them files if need be. Or of if some reason want the files back after a crash it won't take a month to download them again.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

griz said:


> Storage????....:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> can I put all the chit in my shop there....:laughing:



Yes just convert them to a digital file and then put them in the cloud


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Most providers will let you send in a drive and upload it for you and will do the same for recovery put it on a drive and send it to you.

They usually charge a fixed price per drive can be helpful if u have a few tb to upload or recover.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

If they are offering unlimited, odds are it won't be very fast as they are either compressing, DE duplicating, or moving it to near line media to save on costs.

The data center business is about selling electricity, if you want instant access, that burns electric 24x7.

The only fast way to recover alot of data from the cloud is have then ship you a copy. Its either that or you need a hybrid solution like the amazon storage gateway, that gives you an option of caching the storage locally so as you write data to it, it stores it locally and then as bandwidth allows it mirrors it to S3 or glacier depending on the level of access you need. As fast as internet is these days, it doesn't come close to local storage performance. The new USB standard is capable of 10gig transfer speeds.

You can check out back blaze as well as a cloud storage vendor.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The compression could be a bigger issue than the speed.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Cheap - Fast - Unlimited ...pick two.

How much storage do you actually need?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Cheap - Fast - Unlimited ...pick two.
> 
> 
> 
> How much storage do you actually need?



At least 10tb and maybe much more. I got rid of cable as I was sick of seeing stupid commercials about Obamacare, anti gunners, donate to help illegals and every other stupid advert that's on there so now I'm setting up my system so all my movies can be backup up and my kids stuff too. That in combo with Netflix and Amazon prime should cover me for anything I want to watch but it's gonna be a lot of data. Don't want them compressed either.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> At least 10tb and maybe much more. I got rid of cable as I was sick of seeing stupid commercials about Obamacare, anti gunners, donate to help illegals and every other stupid advert that's on there so now I'm setting up my system so all my movies can be backup up and my kids stuff too. That in combo with Netflix and Amazon prime should cover me for anything I want to watch but it's gonna be a lot of data. Don't want them compressed either.


If you plan on streaming them I'd say either it will be way too cost prohibitive. Get a NAS.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's not really for streaming but could possibly be used for that but I have plex for that it's more to save me have multiple hard drives hanging about as backups. At $300 a drive it starts to add up real quick having a lot of storage.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> It's not really for streaming but could possibly be used for that but I have plex for that it's more to save me have multiple hard drives hanging about as backups. At $300 a drive it starts to add up real quick having a lot of storage.


$270 for an enterprise grade 4TB HDD, 4 of those suckers in a RAID and you're laughing.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If you really want to cheap out use desktop drives, $170 a pop.

Or split the difference and use WD Reds...$320 for a 6TB.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It's the 6TB I been looking at for about $250ea Was gonna get 4 of them and 2 be backup but thought I could get online backup for $60 a year and have unlimited.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The red are $259 on Amazon in 6TB currently.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> It's the 6TB I been looking at for about $250ea Was gonna get 4 of them and 2 be backup but thought I could get online backup for $60 a year and have unlimited.


Who the heck offers 10TB of storage for 60 bucks a year?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Who the heck offers 10TB of storage for 60 bucks a year?



Most I have looked at offer unlimited for $60. That's for just one computer though. Carbonite currently looks like the current winner with the ones I viewed so far. I might do their $99 plan though as it also allows automatic unlimited backup of external drives too esp if I get a raid setup and it back that up online. I just don't want any compression done on files though.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

hdavis said:


> I can get a link from Picasa and Flickr, but when I post it here, it just shows the link (done as a web link). If I try it as a photo, it just disappears. I'll worry about compression after I can get it to show up here.


Post the link


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Another way from Flickr:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

OK, that worked...


----------



## Asphalt365 (Jan 16, 2015)

I've used Backblaze at a previous company.

https://secure.backblaze.com/r/01zhxk

Its unlimited cloud backup, at $5 a month or $50 for the year per computer. It's saved me multiple times at a great price!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Asphalt365 said:


> I've used Backblaze at a previous company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Massive problem with that company. They only back up what's currently active on the system. So if you only have 2TB hard drive and need more room to save your MP3's you can't use the online backup as extra space. Your limited to what ever drive space is active on your system. Take a drive from the hot swap bay say goodbye to the online backup.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Only buy digital format. Most all of our movies are bought on Amazon and they store it for free without a thought. When I want to watch it I either stream it or download it to one of many devices.


----------

